# Devil Ray



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

It's been a little over 6 years since the last time I have been on the water in a skiff. I wish I never sold my SI because once you sell your boat it can take longer then you hoped to get another.

My father-in-law and I bought the Devil Ray that was for sale on the forum here. It's making a long journey from the keys to NC. She is at a buddies and just had some trailer work done to the Ramlin, new axles, bearings and lights and ready for her long haul. She is supposed to be picked up tomorrow from the shipper and if luck will have it be at my house in NC on Sunday!

We have an array of parts waiting for her and some still to be delivered. 

To Do:
Trolling Motor wiring
Install the Minn Kota Maxxum
Repair / replace and clean up any wiring that needs it.
Repair / replace any hardware that is rusted out
Give her a nice bath and wax.

She was just re-done in 2013-2014 by a member on here and Glasser. I hope to get a couple more years before another wet sand and awl grip non-skid re-done.

Can't wait to get her here and out on the water. I will post updates as they come in.

What would a thread be without at least one picture...


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

they are very cool boats.


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

Awesome skiff! 

On another note, what Skull did you have? How did you like it?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! This one New Build


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats! I have some really good memories on that exact skiff. That's actually the boat that opened my eyes to the capability of the HB-style of skiffs and made me want to build the Conchfish.

Konnor is a really good guy and a hell of a fisherman -- lots of great fish have been put on that boat. If our paths ever cross I'd love to pole you around on it.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! I always wanted to take a trip to Charleston and fish those flood tides. Maybe in the fall I can take a drive down there. I think it's about 4 hours from me.


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

I’d love to get hold of one of these someday. Cool boat.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I finally got her, got the TM installed and wired up nice and gave her a test run over the weekend for a few hours to catch some fish. Now that I have the boat in person there are a few more things that need to be done. I will use this thread as I get them done. 

The 40HP is a lot for this little boat IMO. The boat list a little to the left a full throttle and it's scary in this boat so I back off the throttle, I need to see what is causing it. Might be the little sacrificial node (trim) on the motor. Also thinking of a 4 blade prop, low speed control with the ripping current wasn't that great and I don't need to go mid to high 30's in this little boat. Low 30's and more control is good for me.

New List:

1.) Re-wire the entire boat. (It is not up to my standards and the lights aren't currently working)
2.) Replace the remote control plastic as it is broke if I can't replace it I will upgrade to the conversion kit to the newer mercury one.
3.) Replace the powder coated hardware. (It is all chipping away)
4.) Replace the trailer bunk carpets
4.) Add black Sea deck under the gunnels
5.) Replace the hatch spring
6.) I am going to repair any small voids and chips in the glass and then a nice buff and polish
7.) Polish the trailer and wheels
8.) Hopefully get the current Tach working or replace it. I will need y'alls help getting that going and or replaced with one that will work on this motor.
9.) Possible 4 blade PT prop
10.) This winter she will be going to either Glasser or HB to get the Awl Grip non skid re-done and maybe inside the hatches re-painted and any major glass work if needed. Will probably keep the same color the Kingston gray; looks good on a white hull.
11.) Replace the starting battery with an odyssey.

I was hoping the list was going to be smaller lol but it is a 18 year old boat that I plan on keeping 5-10 years until I can go to a waterman.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

You note that the boat lists a bit to one side at full throttle... Have someone teach you how to use the trim tabs the boat has on it now... Tabs make a world of difference in a small skiff... Then take each issue as it comes, one at a time.

If that 40 horse is a bit much for that skiff you really, really don't need a four blade prop (if you had a heavy rig that has to work to jump up on plane - that's when a four blade really makes a difference). I've run more than one boat that had a big motor on it (relative to the size of the hull) and some of them were flat spooky when you hammered down on the throttle... The cure is simple - just ease off on the throttle a bit until you're comfortable with how the rig handles -then note what rpms your tach is showing... Once you have your comfort zone established stick to it and verify by your tach that you're where you should be on that rig...

"Aren't boats fun?"


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I would sell the 40 (looks nice) and put a 30hp on it. will be a lot lighter and the prop torque will likely go away.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am used to tabs on a small boat but never had to use them this much. On my SI you needed very little tabs but it also only had a 30 on a similar sized boat. The 40 weight will make me have to use them more. I also didn't run it with full throttle more then a few seconds twice. I need more time on the boat to learn it. I will take it out on a local lake since I need to replace the trailer bunk carpets anyway and run it a little more to get used to it. The tach currently isn't hooked up, that's on the list because I would like to see what it is doing. A 30 would probably cut about 50-60 lbs off the back of the skiff which would be nice but IDK if I want to go down that road yet.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I found out why the handling at low speeds is a problem, I can't turn the motor all the way because it hits the sponson's. The boat was made in 02 and the narrow sponson's were made for smaller 2-strokes at the time. The Mercury 40 is pretty wide, maybe if I get a good deal I can trade for a 30 with little out of pocket somewhere. (If of course they are not as wide. Unless one of y'all have a creative solution.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

It wouldn’t help all of the way but you could remove the rub rail from the area inside the sponson. But will only give you another 3/4” on each side.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

not a sponson fan.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

I might just be dealing with it. Not a big sponson fan now either.

It may look like a mess but I know what each and every wire does now. Ordered the new wire, breaker, battery switch, etc. going to clean that area up, fill in any holes and re-wire and replace all the switches. They were pretty rotted. One just fell apart as I went to unscrew it.

I need to decide on what battery to put in for starting. It has some Deka 300CCA lawn mower looking battery in it now. I also need to decide how to mount the batteries. I get nervous drilling into the floor since it doesn’t have a liner for the battery trays. Maybe I will glass in some thin core. Any thoughts? If I do that that means I’m painting inside there and then what should I use? One thing leads to another.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

pudding08 said:


> I might just be dealing with it. Not a big sponson fan now either.
> 
> It may look like a mess but I know what each and every wire does now. Ordered the new wire, breaker, battery switch, etc. going to clean that area up, fill in any holes and re-wire and replace all the switches. They were pretty rotted. One just fell apart as I went to unscrew it.
> 
> ...


Try to epoxy down a piece of starboard for the battery train then just screw the tray down to the starboard.
Love them little devil rays.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Try to epoxy down a piece of starboard for the battery train then just screw the tray down to the starboard.
> Love them little devil rays.


I feel like if I am going to do that, I might as well sand the awl grip down buy a small piece of foam core bond and glass it in. The problem is finding someone who sells a small piece of foam core. Where I live there aren't many fiberglass shops around. When I lived in Florida this was an easy task.

I now only need to do this for the TM battery. I did my research and decided on the PC680. I will never start it below 32F and I don't have any accessories but the necessary items, Nav, Anchor and bilge. 

On another note. Any opinions on touching up the awl grip inside that hatch area in the back under the seat? It was done by glasser, anyone know what product he would have used? I am fixing holes and I might as well make it look pretty and inside the front hatch. I just don't want any bare glass spots so it's nice and sealed up. Also any suggestions on where to buy a small piece of 1/4 foam care. I found this site for Divinycell for a small piece Core Materials for Composites, PVC, Balsa, Coremat, Divinycell

The awl grip on the floor is beat up and can see some bare glass in a good amount of spots but the deck is near perfect. I may even just fill those spots in with adtech p77. So their protected and sea deck the floor until I save the $$ for a complete awl grip job which y'all know aren't cheap. I already spoke with glasser and planning on driving her down in the winter when I visit family.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

pudding08 said:


> I feel like if I am going to do that, I might as well sand the awl grip down buy a small piece of foam core bond and glass it in. The problem is finding someone who sells a small piece of foam core. Where I live there aren't many fiberglass shops around. When I lived in Florida this was an easy task.
> 
> I now only need to do this for the TM battery. I did my research and decided on the PC680. I will never start it below 32F and I don't have any accessories but the necessary items, Nav, Anchor and bilge.
> 
> ...


I am sure someone building a skiff at home would be willing to spare a small piece for you. Good luck in your search.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

call glasser and ask?


----------



## PropGunOne (May 27, 2018)

You want sponsons on a tiny boat, especially with a heavier four-stroke.

That problem sure does look familiar, though.... Where are you located?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

PropGunOne said:


> You want sponsons on a tiny boat, especially with a heavier four-stroke.
> 
> That problem sure does look familiar, though.... Where are you located?


North Carolina


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Started working on the wiring harness for the re-wire. Waiting on some parts still, finishing up on some little chips and need to give her a nice compound and polish.

FYI:The older mercury remote covers are almost impossible to get. I got the last new one in the US. They want you to spend $110 on the conversion kit to the new one.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates. The person who influenced me to get back into the skiff world unexpectedly passed away. My father-in-law was so excited about this skiff, at least I got to take him out one time before he went. So it's been difficult to get the motivation to work on it but I know he enjoyed when I did so I am going to start getting back at it this weekend.

On other note. The coupler on the Ramlin trailer where the piece that locks down on the ball, the screw that holds that in place broke clean off. I called the company who makes the stainless coupler and they actually just came out with a replacement kit for that. (good to know as that is a $150 + coupler, being stainless.) They referred me to a dealer of their parts they ordered it for me and a few days later it showed up.

Also Blue Seas is coming out with a new water resistance BUS bar in September. When / If the one I just installed ever goes I will give it a try. Water-Resistant - 100A BusBar - Blue Sea Systems

Here is that coupler part number in-case anyone ever needs it for their Ramlin.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your father-in-law. I'm sure he'd be happy to see you still making progress on the skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

pudding08 said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates. The person who influenced me to get back into the skiff world unexpectedly passed away. My father-in-law was so excited about this skiff, at least I got to take him out one time before he went. So it's been difficult to get the motivation to work on it but I know he enjoyed when I did so I am going to start getting back at it this weekend.
> 
> On other note. The coupler on the Ramlin trailer where the piece that locks down on the ball, the screw that holds that in place broke clean off. I called the company who makes the stainless coupler and they actually just came out with a replacement kit for that. (good to know as that is a $150 + coupler, being stainless.) They referred me to a dealer of their parts they ordered it for me and a few days later it showed up.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss condolences to your wife and family. Go use the boat and make him proud.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.

Anyone know the the origin of this hull? You don’t hear much about the Devil Ray. Is it basically a Whipray with a notch transom?


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

jonny said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> Anyone know the the origin of this hull? You don’t hear much about the Devil Ray. Is it basically a Whipray with a notch transom?











Hells Bay devil ray


has anyone fished devil ray how is it




www.microskiff.com





This thread has a lot of good information in it about the origin of the DR.


----------



## pudding08 (Sep 5, 2010)

Slowly making progress. Finished the re-wire. It’s not perfect looking but it’s 150% better then it was. It was a rats nest. Still need to cleanup under the console but that is a 400% improvement. Installed a new tech as well. The non-skid is still really good on the deck but the floor had chips were there was bear glass. I used some adtech-p77 filled in little voids and threw sea deck down until this winter and I can get the non skid re done. It’s not perfect but good enough to fish the season out.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

That is like the 3rd Devilray I've seen! I love mine! I have a 25hp 2 stroke tiller right now and I don't really think I need anything more as far as speed goes. I see 27-28 regularly and 30 by myself ( I did have a bit of prop work done) Love that rewire, I will eventually need to do mine.


----------

